# Bar stock all sorted



## Skierdude (Apr 4, 2020)

With some time to spare I got around to sorting out my small diameter bar stock.
Whenever I get some new material in the shop I try to get it properly stored. Black bar gets a wipe down and light oil, bright bar gets the same then wrapped in cling wrap - high humidity here loves to rust steel.
I bought some cheap artist's acrylic paint and use this to mark the bar stock. All it takes is a small dap and smear it around to cover each end.
I made my own colour chart since there is no universal colour marking of metal products. I've covered off the material grades I have right now with room to expand.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 5, 2020)

Cool, now all I need is inventory.....I also know a little bit about rusting


----------



## Tim9 (Apr 26, 2020)

I thought about that sort of system with spray paint. The key is sitting down and writing that chart. I really like your system. Quick and simple....right up my alley


----------



## walterwoj (Jun 10, 2020)

I like it, right now I use a white paint marker to color the end and a black sharpie to label it with the size and grade.


----------

